# The ex wife divorced or ex husband?



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

An extremely wealthy and well known friend of mine recently divorced his wife. According to the report, it is said that the ex wife had filed for divorce saying the marriage was 'irretrievably broken' though both of them had mutually decided to separate in late 2012. They have a 5 year old daughter. the hubby wanted the baby quickly after marriage.

But its very contradictory that the ex wife filed for divorce. The ex wife and husband were in an open marriage and relationship right from they started dating.
The ex wife never had any issues with the husband sleeping around and going to strip clubs while they were dating and engaged. The ex hubby even said he was single and slept around while engaged publicly yet this woman married him.

The ex hubby kissed one of his ex wife's friends in front of her yet she only laughed and still maintained friendship with that friend of hers.

She always partied with her friends at bars and clubs. Went with them to different states. Spent money on stocking up LV bags and expensive makeup. She used to have parties every week, at least 5 days a week at home or at clubs. She used to take lots of photos of herself and make it public on Facebook. '
She even got a couple of teenage girls make fan pages for her on Facebook and twitter for making her popular.

She never worked, only spent time gossiping and partying, leaving her daughter to a babysitter. Last year, she wasted tons of money on launching her makeup artistry business with her friend which was more for gaining attention among her hubby's fans. It failed miserably. Then she wasted tons of money for making handmade beads jewelery, and made hundreds of them but nobody bought that stuff.
Till Nov 2012, she was making men's bracelets and was making her husband wear them.

All of a sudden something happened, they separated.She applied at a real estate company, befriending the boss of the company, And the ex wife made her husband pay for a luxury Nissan car and a luxury house before divorcing him.

The husband had a very tight prenuptial agreement so he retained all his 6 figure bank accounts except one $657,890 bank account which the ex wife got. The ex got custody of his daughter as hes on road 200 days a year for work, child support of $4,500, her car, one house, all her jewelery etc.

But she isn't acting like she divorced him. Shes started making all her profile pictures on Facebook public. Shes made a new twitter following all her fan pages. Shes made an instagram for her 5 year old daughter which everybody got the wind of. She posts lots of pics sitting in her luxury car.

If she wanted to end everything, she wouldn't run after attention like she is. She would cut herself off but shes still sponging for attention.

Opinion? I think the husband divorced her, not she divorced him?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I didn't know there was different rules of behaviour depending on who divorced who... Better go check my Miss Manners guidebook.

People handle the situation differently depending on their personalities. From your description of the situation, I don't see anything surprising about how a fairly self-centred or "all about me" person might behave. Her behaviour before and after the divorce seems pretty consistent.

C


----------

